# Internet se coupe au bout de quelques instants en wifi



## maxonz (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
d'avance je sais que le problème existe déjà sur de nombreux postes, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse satisfaisante à celui ci...
Donc je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro Début 2011 sous Lion qui fonctionne plutot comme je le souhaite à ceci près: lors d'une periode d'inactivité Internet en wifi de plus de 30 secondes, il semble que je perde le protocole http, c'est à dire que concrètement, lorsque j'arrête de naviguer sur internet plus d'une minute, cela fait comme si la connexion à internet était perdue. 
Je dis bien semble, car cela arrive même lorsque je discute sur Skype, et pourtant ma conversation n'est pas coupée, même si il est impossible d'accèder au moindre site internet. Le problème survient aussi bien sur Safari que Chrome. Mon mac est à jour me semble t-il (a part la MAJ de l'OS que je n'ai pas encore faite), et d'après les messages vus sur internet, le correctif à été publié par apple via le gestionnaire de mises à jour et cela à résolu le problème pour beaucoup de monde...sauf pour moi visiblement...
Donc pour l'instant je déconnecte ma wifi et je la reconnecte 10 fois par heure, sauf que ça commence à m'ennuyer pas mal... Auriez vous des idées?

Merci de m'avoir lu !
Maxime


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 déjà, mets l'OS à jour.

Quel est le FAI, le type de modem/routeur, la configuration wifi ?

Peux-tu mettre deux captures d'écran de Préf système / réseau / avancé : onglet TCP/IP, et onglet DNS.


----------



## maxonz (3 Novembre 2012)

Par "je n'ai pas mis l'OS à jour", je voulais juste dire que je ne suis pas encore passé sous Mountain Lion (dont les fonctionnalités ne m'ont pas convaincues), tu penses que ça peut avoir une incidence sur le problème?

Ensuite je suis connecté à un point d'accès Trendnet TEW-638APB qui lui même est connecté en filaire à ma livebox (Orange), mais le problème survient également lorsque je me connecte directement à ma livebox. En revanche, je n'ai pas rencontré le problème depuis les points d'accès publics SFR par exemple. La wifi, c'est du 300 mbps, donc du n je crois.

Voici les captures d'écran 
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/845044CaptureOngletDns.png
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/490252CaptureOngletTcpIp.png

Peut être qu'en me mettant en IP fixe effectivement...? Bien que le bail DHCP ait l'air encore valide pour un moment !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 non, l'OS n'est pas en cause.

La configuration dans les préf syst réseau est ok, le serveur DNS est bien la Livebox, il apparait en grisé car l'information est fournie par la Livebox elle-même.

Il faut donc s'intéresser à ta configuration matérielle...

Tu as 2 points d'accès wifi : la LB, et le PA.

Informations nécessaires : 

- utilises-tu le même nom de réseau pour les 2 (SSID) ?
- utilises-tu la même clé de sécurité (mot de passe)  pour les ?
- si oui, utilises-tu le même type de clé de sécurité (WPA, WPA2...) ?
- sur quels canaux sont les 2 appareils ?
- utilises-tu le BON mode sur le PA (Access Point) ?
- as-tu besoin des DEUX réseaux wifi ?


----------



## maxonz (3 Novembre 2012)

- utilises-tu le même nom de réseau pour les 2 (SSID) ?
Non, la livebox s'appelle livebox-garage et le PA s'appelle livebox-garage-ap

- utilises-tu la même clé de sécurité (mot de passe) pour les ?
Oui le mot de passe est identique

- si oui, utilises-tu le même type de clé de sécurité (WPA, WPA2...) ?
Visiblement non, la livebox est en WPA/WPA2 Personnel et le PA est en WPA2 Personnel

- sur quels canaux sont les 2 appareils ?
Canal 6 pour la livebox (mode b/g/n), Canal 1 pour le PA (mode 802.11 b/g/n mixed mode)

- utilises-tu le BON mode sur le PA (Access Point) ?
Je ne comprend pas la question ^^ Mon PA est relié en filaire (RJ45) à ma livebox, et redistribue l'internet en wifi dans l'autre partie de ma maison.

- as-tu besoin des DEUX réseaux wifi ?
Oui, la livebox à une couverture pourrie et les murs porteurs réduisent trop mon débit pour que ce soit utilisable de ma chambre

Je précise que la même configuration depuis mon Windows 7 (autre ordinateur) ne pose aucun problème. Et le windows installé en bootcamp sur mon mac ne souffre pas de problèmes de wifi non plus... Seul le macbook pro booté sur Mac OSX Lion pose ce problème de perte de connexion récurrente. Et cette perte de connexion est très bizarre car elle est partielle... Un téléchargement peut être en cours, conserver son débit et pourtant le même navigateur sera dans l'incapacité de charger google ou facebook. Idem pour une conversation skype en cours qui ne sera pas du tout perturbée, alors qu'internet semble indisponible sous safari...! Je pense plus à un problème logiciel sur le mac qu'a un problème de mon réseau


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2012)

Ok, si les 2 SSID sont différents, ça veut dire que tu ne cherches pas à faire du "roaming", c'est à dire que l'ordi puisse passer d'un PA à un autre sans coupure.

Si tu voulais faire ça, il faut pour que ça marche respecter impérativement les conditions suivantes :
- même SSID
- canaux différents
- même clé de sécurité
- *ET* même type de clé de sécurité sur les 2 PA.

Si on ne respecte pas la dernière condition, il faut désactiver / réactiver Airport pour que l'ordi passe d'un PA à l'autre lorsqu'on se déplace d'un PA vers l'autre.

Concernant le mode du PA : les PA ont en général plusieurs modes : Point d'accès, Point d'accès client, WDS.
Dans ton cas, comme tu es connecté en Ethernet à la LB, tu dois choisir le mode : point d'accès.

Maintenant concernant la connexion :

Si tu conserves la connexion pendant un téléchargement ou du Skype, alors que tu perds l'accès aux pages Web, on est face à un problème de serveur DNS.
En effet, un téléchargement en cours, ou Skype, iChat, etc... n'ont pas besoin de serveur DNS.
Seul l'accès à un site Web par son nom en a besoin.

Pour information j'ai eu dans mon réseau (grand réseau...) une LB défectueuse dont le serveur DHCP disfonctionnait de façon aléatoire, puis a cessé de fonctionner (il a fallu la changer).
Simultanément, l'info serveur DNS était parfois perdue sur les ordis.
Les ordis en IP fixe n'étaient pas affectés par la panne, car l'information serveur DNS est configurée manuellement.

Je te propose donc un premier essai tout simple : tu vas ajouter 192.168.1.1 dans la colonne DNS de l'onglet serveurs DNS.

Il apparaitra en noir et non plus en gris, ce qui veut dire qu'il sera "en dur", et que même si OSX ne récupère plus l'info depuis la LB, l'info sera bien là.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, l'étape suivante sera de saisir directement les DNS d'Orange.
Mais ça ne devrait pas être nécessaire puisque ça marche sous Windows.
(donc la LB remplit bien son rôle du choix automatique des serveurs DNS d'Orange)

Enfin, une bonne solution serait de faire le ménage dans OSX de la configuration de ces connexions.
(suppression de toute trace de ces connexions, et re-connexion aux 2 PA)
On verra ça après, si la saisie du DNS "en dur" a réglé le problème.


----------



## maxonz (3 Novembre 2012)

Les DNS ! Bien sur ! J'étais parti dans des vagues spéculations au niveau des trames, en train de chercher à quel niveau du modèle OSI ça déconnait... ! Maintenant que tu le dis... Les dns, c'est évident ! D'autant plus que ça marche très bien en local !

J'ai mis les DNS en dur, je vois si le problème persiste ce soir, et sinon je metterai les DNS de google en dur, voir si ça fonctionne !

Merci beaucoup !

PS: Par contre, il fut un temps pas si lointain ou j'avais deux livebox totalement différentes (une v1 inventel sur une ligne pro et une sagem v2 sur une ligne perso) et pourtant le problème était quand même là il me semble... Mais peut être que je me souviens mal...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2012)

Si ça fonctionne avec 192.168.1.1 saisi en dur, tant mieux, mais 2 remarques :

- il ne devrait pas être nécessaire de le saisir "en dur", c'est une anomalie, donc si c'était pour moi, je ferai le grand ménage dans les connexions (suppression des fichiers .plist, suppression des connexions dans préf syst, et suppressions dans Trousseaux d'accès), de façon à recréer les connexions en partant de zéro, en espérant un retour à la normale (bon fonctionnement avec DNS "en gris").

- attention au DNS saisi en dur : quand tu vas vouloir te connecter ailleurs, sur un réseau pour lequel 192.168.1.1 ne marchera pas, tu n'auras pas accès à Internet...
Il faudra penser à supprimer le DNS en dur, et le remettre de retour chez toi.
Autre possibilité (fortement recommandée), créer dans préf syst / réseau 2 configurations différentes : une "maison", en plus de "automatique".
Pour cette config "maison", pas besoin d'être en DHCP : IP fixe, DNS en dur = connexion solide 





maxonz a dit:


> PS: Par contre, il fut un temps pas si lointain ou j'avais deux livebox totalement différentes (une v1 inventel sur une ligne pro et une sagem v2 sur une ligne perso) et pourtant le problème était quand même là il me semble... Mais peut être que je me souviens mal...


Ce qui voudrait bien dire que le problème est dans l'ordi sous OSX et non pas côté Livebox(s)...


----------



## maxonz (4 Novembre 2012)

Alors, même avec les DNS en dur (la livebox), le problème est à nouveau survenu... L'occasion de tester le fait de rentrer une IP au lieu d'un domaine.
Et bien malheureusement, l'ip de google (http://173.194.66.94) n'a pas fonctionné, et plus surprenant, 192.168.1.1 non plus ! En revanche ma connexion à Skype n'a pas été perdue pour autant...

Je vais donc essayer avec les DNS de google, et puis si le problème resurvient, il faudra que je refasse toutes mes connexions (je ne vois pas trop quels fichiers sont à supprimer, ce qu'il y a vraiment à faire... Il faut juste supprimer tous les réglages et recommencer, ou bien est-ce plus profond que ça?)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Si tu perds même l'accès à 192.168.1.1 (la Livebox), il va falloir chercher ailleurs...

Et les DNS, de Google ou autre, n'y changeront rien.

Si tu n'as ces incidents qu'avec OSX, et pas avec Windows, le problème n'est pas matériel.

Reste alors à faire le grand ménage dans les configurations wifi.
(recette complète sur demande).

Question : as-tu bien les mêmes problèmes quelque soit le PA auquel tu es connecté (Livebox ou PA) ?


----------



## maxonz (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour Renaud

Oui, je n'ai ces incidents qu'avec OSX, et quelque soit le PA auquel je suis connecté...

Accepterais-tu de me donner la recette de ce grand ménage dans les connexions ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

La voici :


*1.* Désactiver Airport/le wifi

*2.* Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi"

 Supprimer la(les) connexion(s) (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

*3.* Dans HD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration, supprimer le fichier : com.apple.airport.preferences.plist

*4.* Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer les lignes correspondant à la connexion (aux connexions).

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer les lignes correspondant à la connexion (aux connexions)

*5.* Activer Airport/le wifi

*6.* Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

*7.* Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


NB : si ça t'est égal de perdre toute trace de toutes les connexions antérieures, tu peux aussi supprimer : 
HD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration / com.apple.network.identification.plist

Ce fichier contient l'historique de toutes les connexions que tu as utilisées, avec leurs paramètres, y compris les adresses MAC des routeurs...
A ma connaissance il n'est pas nécessaire de le supprimer pour reconfigurer entièrement les connexions.


----------



## maxonz (4 Novembre 2012)

Merci Renaud ! Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

Le problème est toujours là, mais à ce stade , je pense que seule une MAJ vers Mountain Lion peut résoudre le problème (comme déjà vu sur certains forums ou certains utilisateurs ont témoigné d'une résolution de cette anomalie sous ML)...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

De nada.

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'on a oublié l'opération à faire systématiquement en cas de problème : vérifier le disque et réparer les permissions. (Utilitaire de disque).

A faire donc, et si le problème persiste espérons que ML le règlera.


----------

